
Show HN: Sapiyen – The reading list that helps you read more - sapiyen
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sapiyen/hhpdpegcjikledphaedfgijfabbemenc?authuser=3
======
sapiyen
Maintain a reading list of interesting articles and get context-based
reminders to read them when you have time!

How it works: • Use Sapiyen as you browse the web to save articles you want to
read later. • Later, get suggestions to read while you’re mindlessly scrolling
through Facebook, or watching endless YouTube videos. • See analytics on what
you’ve read each week.

After all, we all know it’s not about having the time to read, but about the
timing. With Sapiyen your time is productive again - invest in yourself by
reading the articles that interest you!

